
UK smartphone money transfer service - Barclays Pingit - urbanjunkie
http://www.guardian.co.uk/money/2012/feb/16/barclays-pingit-money-sending-smartphone
======
justincormack
This appears to be free for consumers at least. Some businesses may be
charged. Amounts are for £1-£300 and there is a maximum of £5000 a day. You do
not actually need a uk mobile to receive just a uk bank account, so people
abroad could take payments relatively easily.

~~~
urbanjunkie
Small clarification on limits - you can send a maximum of £300 a day, and
receive a maximum of £5000 a day

------
justincormack
Are there any uk banks that have a decent API so you could see these transfers
and associate it with a client automatically?

